# exhaust on ltz rs



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I believe the LTZ RS is the same as the LT RS, in which case it should work no problem. The vehicle in the instructions is an RS so it should bolt on no problem. You just have to cut a section out on the passenger side like on the drivers so the tip doesn't touch the bumper.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im also considering the flowmaster set but im not too crazy about the round tips. I think an oval tip would look better on an RS. It would better match the rear bumper detail. I wonder if flowmaster would consider using a different tip for the RS app. I think an enclave exhaust tip would look great on an RS.


----------



## Fool4racing (Jan 29, 2012)

My bumper doesnt have cut out and no removable center like lt have


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an RS and cut the bumper myself with a box cutter. Cuts fairly easy. 

Its not shown in this pic but I later added a strip of black body molding around the cut. Turned out very nice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I think this would work really well with are RS cruzes


----------



## emmo_arthur (Oct 16, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I have an RS and cut the bumper myself with a box cutter. Cuts fairly easy.
> 
> Its not shown in this pic but I later added a strip of black body molding around the cut. Turned out very nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Hey is that a Magnaflow *14863?

*


----------



## 480KREEPIN (Apr 4, 2015)

I think down the road I will try the 60 series flowmaster muffler. it was designed for 4 cylinder displacement vehicles. I have it on my 4 cylinder Jeep and it's deep but not ricey sounding. Also, the 80 series has one input and dual output might work well for the cruze.


----------

